# أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

(( ليس بالضرورة ان تسمع اصواتهم كي تدرك أنهم سقطوا منك )) . . !!



بعض انواع السقوط لا يعادله مراره
‎ فالبعض‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من القلب‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من الذاكرة‎ . .‎ 
‎ 
والذي‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ 
يسقط بعد مراحل من الصدمه؛ والدهشة؛ والاستنكار؛‏‎ ‎والاحتقار‎ 
ومحاولات فاشله لتبرير اختياره هذا النوع من السقوط‎ ..!! ‎ 

أما سقوط القلب‎ 

فإنه يلي مراحل من الحب‎ ,, 
والحلم الجميل‎ ,,, 
والاحساس بالضياع والندم ومحاولات فاشله لاحياء مشاعر ماتت‎ ..!!! ‎ 






‎ 
أما سقوط الذاكره‎ 

فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ 
وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ 
ناتجه عن الرغبه في التمسك بأطياف أحداث‎ ‎انتهت‎ .. 
وغالبا يكون سقوط الذاكره هو آخر مراحل السقوط‎ 
وهو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ ...!!!! ‎ 
‎ 
وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ ..!! 
أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..! 

فلكل سقوط أسبابه التي قد‎ ‎لا تتأثر أو تؤثر في النوع الآخر من السقوط‎ 
‎ 
فالبعض يسقط من قلبك‎ ,, 
لكنه يظل محتفظا بمساحاته النقيه في عينيك‎ 
فيتحول احساسك المتضخم بحبه الى‎ ‎احساس متضخم باحترامه‎ 
فتعامله بتقدير .. امتنانا لقدرته السامية في الاحتفاظ‎ ‎بصورته الملونه في عينيك‎ 
برغم امتساح الصورة من قلبك‎ ..!!!!!! 
وهذا النوع من‎ ‎البشر يجعلك تردد بينك وبين نفسك كلما تذكرته ... 



‎ 
أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ .. 
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎ 
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ ! 
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎ 
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎ 
تحبه ,,, لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎ 
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎ ...!!! ‎ 
‎ 
ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎ 
تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎ 
والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎ 
فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ 
لأنه آخر مراحل سقوطهم منك‎ ..!! 
فالذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ,,, ولا يبقى في العين 






ودمتم بود ....​


----------



## لي شربل (30 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو ع ها الموضوع الحلو كتيييييييير 
اديش معبر لكن اروع مافيه بنظري
كان تفسير المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ ..
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ !
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎
تحبه ,,,
لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎!!!
هيدي العبارة واقعية لحد بعيد 
لهيك يتألم المحبون من الام الغدر والام الحب الخاطيء بذات الوقت .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك  
 ‎
‎ *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدااا

شكرا ليك استاذ وليم

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
لى شربل
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
وشكرا على افادتك الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2009)

رائع جدا موضوعكم الرب يبارككم
شكرا شكرا شكرا​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2009)

رائع جدا استاذى وليم


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مايكل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## doooody (2 أبريل 2009)

_شكررررررررررررا علي الموضوع الجميل 
:big35:_​


----------



## ponponayah (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أبريل 2009)

بالفعل روعة 
مشاعر حساسة لا بد ان كل انسان شعر بها 
وأسفي فقط على صاحب المشاعر الصادقة التي وهبها لشخص ليس جدير بها
فهي تؤلم صاحبها فقط رُغم انها من قلب صافٍ نَبَعَت
ألف شكر على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## اني بل (4 أبريل 2009)

ايه شو ....ها الروعة والجمال يازعيم ، والحققة تقال انت زعيم بحق وحقيق ، ربنا يحرسك ويحميك .....يا بطل


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا وليم 

 ميررسى على الموضوع

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## العجايبي (5 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك ياوليم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

موضوع في غايه الروعه يا زعيمي الغالي
تسلم ايديك ومنتظرين كل جديد​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع 
النهيسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
مينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## lovely dove (23 أبريل 2009)

مرسي كتير ياوليم علي الموضوع الجميل ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل دودى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
الياس 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
واحاسيسك المرهفة
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
Joyful Song
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
العجايبى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## maria123 (2 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائععع شكرا كتير


----------



## sosana (6 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا وليم على الكلمات الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل 
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
ماريا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
سوسنة
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

